# PC on My TV, VGA or HDMI?



## Westside (Dec 27, 2009)

I just got a new Bravia 40" Sony 1080p 120Hz LCD TV.  I wanna hook up my PC with it.  The TV comes with VGA input and obviously HDMIs.  HDMI cables are freakin expensive around the stores here, but I already have a VGA cable.  I was wonderin, is VGA still a good choice?


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 27, 2009)

they are like €20. That's not really expansive


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 27, 2009)

VGA is decent, but don't expect over-the-moon quality. It's good enough to let you see what's on the screen, but if graphics and clarity is what you're after, get some cheap ass HDMI cables online


----------



## Elritha (Dec 27, 2009)

VGA should be fine. There shouldn't be a massive difference between them and you should be able to run both at the same resolution. One advantage hdmi could have, if your computer supports it, is the ability to run audio through hdmi also. Running VGA you'll need a separate cable for that.


----------



## Alato (Dec 27, 2009)

I have my computer connected to pretty small HD LCD television too, and I'd recommend buying some HDMI cables online. VGA works fine, but if you're going to be using a big HD screen, I'd imagine you want a good high definition display.


----------

